# New babies need homes very soon!



## dzim1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum. I'm a nursery school teacher with a three year old lop named Evo who's a home and class bunny. Last year a family in my class begged me to take in their female bunny, Hairy, because they'd recently discovered that their younger daughter was seriously allergic but their older daughter, who was in my class, couldn't bear to give her up. I offered to keep her while the little girl was in my class and then find her a new home. While Hairy was with me we tried to make sure that she and Evo were never out of their cages at the same time and were successful except for one brief moment when a child let Hairy out while Evo was already out. The moment was so brief that we thought we were safe.

In late July I gave Hairy to the family of another little girl in my class. On August 11th she gave birth to five new babies They're adorable, growing beautifully and very sociable. And they will be in of need good homes very soon! We think we may have homes for two of them, but the other three are still looking. 

Please help! Thanks! 
[align=center]
[/align][align=center]MOCHA 
[/align]






[align=center]PINKY 
[/align]





[align=center]TEDDY 
[/align]


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2011)

What breedsarethe mother and father? Any pics of them?
Looks like there may be some Californian or Himalayan in them.

These babies should stay with their mommy for another 4 weeks or so. That would make them 8 weeks around Oct 11. Yes?

My daughter asked me to put Mocha on her wish list.
I'm not sure if we're ready to take in another bun yet, though.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## dzim1 (Sep 11, 2011)

We would love for you and your daughter to have Mocha! Please keep us posted on your thinking about the logistics. It will take a major load off all of our minds to know that these little ones have good homes to go to when they're ready!

Dad is a white lop, about 7-ish pounds with a great kid friend personality. He lived with a 3 year old boy until he was 7 months old and has been my class/home bunny since then. He's very relaxed around 3 & 4 year olds. He's not overly keen on being picked up but he'll lie down and let multiple children gather around to pet him. He also plays well with my two 50+ lb dogs at home. Altogether very sociable. 

Mom is a much smaller rabbit. When I got her I thought she might be a largish dwarf rabbit but after we'd had her for a couple of months we noticed she had grown a lot. By the time she got pregnant she was probably at least twice the size of the dwarf bunny I have at home. She was a very wonderful and dedicated mother and took very good care of her babes from the get-go. She's white with black markings, mostly around her face and small black very upright ears. She's also very friendly and spent the first 6 months of her life living with two little girls and was very happy to be carried around by them. She was less into being a school rabbit than Evo is though, and didn't really stretch out for pets until there were only a couple of kids in the room. She seems to be much happier now that she's gone back to being a family pet instead of a class pet. On the other hand, she got pretty relaxed around my dogs when she came home on weekends. The picture I'm posting of her in the photo gallery shows off her latest dog-lick doo.

The babies have been getting plenty of love and attention from Mom and their foster parents and all seem to be very relaxed and sociable with people. I'll post pictures of both Mom and Dad under their names since this reply format doesn't seem to allow me to post them here - Mom is Hairy and Dad is Evo.


----------

